# vibee?



## richgriffin (Oct 25, 2010)

ok, been reading this for a couple weeks, i don't get over to WB or Berlin at all. What the heck is a vibee and how and when is it fished? I do not have a boat and do all shore fishing.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

basically a vertical jigging lure


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

It's a vibrating blade bait. You can cast and retrieve it as well. Especially from shore this is what you will have to do. You can still catch fish this way, I have caught some Saugeye and White bass casting them from the shore. You will probably want the smaller 3/16/ oz size for casting. Just reel and keep raising your rod tip so your can feel it fluttering/vibrating as you retrieve it. It will catch fish!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Works good but its pretty expensive at like $4 and your chances of snagging it up is like 80% from shore.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

i use the 1/4 oz for casting it works for waleye also fall and spring bite its a great tool to have in your box ive got over 80 saugeye this fall on it .


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

If you clip off the front hook of the front treble on the vibe is will avoid a lot of snags.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

As it was said, the Vibee, Sonar , Cicada,Silver lucky,etc. are brand names, they 're all pretty much the same lure.A vibrating ,rattling,chunk of casted-plate,blade bait. They can be thrown and retrieved ,hopped along the bottom,trolled ,baited or not ,but the most effective presentation is specific location bombardment,vertical jigging in the boat, and as of late been do'in REAL WELL ,vertically! But that's not to say using them by other methods won't produce, I do know that many use them from shore , toss & hop them back,just know the contour & structure you fish, 'cause they are pricey ! & mine aren't for sale! My favoritest lure ever! -----------sonar.............


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

See some here:
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/blade-baits/107309.aspx#


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

richgriffin said:


> ok, been reading this for a couple weeks, i don't get over to WB or Berlin at all. What the heck is a vibee and how and when is it fished? I do not have a boat and do all shore fishing.


Do u ice fish?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

> 'cause they are pricey


Vibes will catch most anything that swims. Folks call $4 pricey?
Lucky Craft baits are "Pricey" @ $15 a pop. custom made baits @ $30 a pop

Just buy one or two every pay and soon you'll have a nice collection of them
My favorite color is chrome clown.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

They have changed them a little this year. The new ones I bought have a different hook on them now. They used to have VMC hooks but the ones they have now are a shorter shank and have a rounder bend on them.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Trust me, for the amount of fish you can and will catch on *a* vibee, the price is not bad at all. Granted, you'll lose some here and there, but you'll do that with *ANY* type of lure....right? I've caught everything in Berlin on them:walleye, catfish, perch, muskie, smallies, lg mouth bass, white bass, crappie, carp...did I miss any? I lose maybe one a trip....if that! Well worth the money. The only lure I know that might do better...would be a jig and twister....at the right time. Use vibees exclusively spring and fall. Been throwing vibees at walleye for about 2 months now and will use them *primarily *thru the ice...very few other lures! And then again in the spring for the first 3-4 weeks during and after the spawn. I myself(like Sonar) own at least 75-80, if not more!!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, they're great baits. Get a "plug knocker" with the
chains, and you'll be able to get the lure out of most snags.

http://www.obiestackle.com/

Worth every penny...


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Obviously the price post is towards me and that's no big deal. I fish Vibe's in rivers and causeways as I don't have a boat to access bigger waters and can honestly say you'll lose more Vibe's and money than say throwing a LC for bass. I throw it all for bass from Megabass to $80 swimbaits and I lose more Vibe's in rivers and causeways than I do LC's and Megabass. Vibe's have a faster sink rate and snags more easily fishin in rivers and causeways where there are a lot of snags from rocks and other line. I'm not just a bass fisherman, I am a fisherman at heart so all species are accounted for and I lose more Vibe's than a LC or Megabass lure. Yea it's only $4 but it adds up quick when you're on shore and catching them but snaggin left and right from the causeways and rivers. Like I said, snaggin up a Vibe from shore is like a 80-90% chance. I'd throw a Lucky Craft any day of the week over multiple Vibe's at the causeways and rivers from shore. Not everyone owns a boat so using a lure retriever is out of the question. Again, not EVERYONE owns a boat.

I throw Vibe's at the Big O for saugeye's and walleyes as well as cranks and I lose more Vibe's than cranks. If you fish from a boat and just vertical jig it than yea its a no brainer but try fishing form shore and throw Vibe's. I bet you'll then understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I use a vib'e alot and most of the time i am casting them from shore in very rocky areas and places with current. Yes you can lose alot of them if you do not pay attention to how you keep rod and where bait is. I love casting and hopping them with practice you can fish this bait from shore and not loose hardly any it is all,it is about keeping focused on what you are doing. If you lose focus you will lose baits also after using for awhile you will learn difference between structure and fish and not be setting hook on every thing you feel. Like all baits from shore you have to use them alot and get a good feel for the way the bait works stay focused and catch fish because they will do that!! Good fishing!!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

during the fall is there a good time of day to catch walleye from shore??? low light hours? or can they be caught any time? I tried some walleye fishing from the causeway at berlin this spring and kept snagging with shad raps. very frustrating


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Ya Exide from shore , low light,will be best, but this time of year,that isn't the only time,as much time as you can spend near the "low light" times are there active periods,,,any more than that,,and I will have to charge a "Readers fee", I'm no Swami!!! It's fishing, Be there all you can.......... Did I mention??,,,,,My favoritist time of year,for sonars???It is !!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- P.S.Sparks,nice fishing-TOOLS!!! (the nickle hooks are nice!)Who supplies those???


----------



## sparks454 (Nov 26, 2008)

The nickel ones are some Eagle Claw's I found. I use the size 6 treble's on my smaller lures. I bought all this stuff and started making my own because fishing these inland lakes and Erie in the rocks for bass and walleye, I lost a lot of lures. I have sold a few hundred over the last few years so the tools have paid for themselves. It's just time consuming to paint 'em and stick hooks on. Thanks for the kind words. I only make a limited number of colors because those are the ones I find have worked the best. Some I handpaint firetiger(perch) and I also glow in the dark chartreuse that does seem to help in low light at dusk...Overall though, I would have to say it's the vibration from these that the fish can't stay away from...Forgot to mention that the counterpart of the original Vibe mold maker lives right here in Barberton and still had some of the original molds. Name is Jerry and is a super guy. Sonar..silver buddy..Cicada, all synonymous. Just different style blades and different forms of weight on the front...It is walleye time for sure..If the rain ever stops.---Chris


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

THANKS,ON THE HOOKS INFO,Sparks....Take a look at the "DAMIKI,VAULT" jigging-blade bait ,,,that is the "final word" of evolution to this point,& the finish on it!!! holograph!!damn!!!that's not easy to beat!!! the bar is still pretty high!! But,you &I know that "homemade" still works quite-well,just not as "techno"current as the Industry-produced models are,BUT,still as effective in producing FISH!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sparks454 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Sonar...I will check it out.--Chris


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Any fish in the lake will hit a Vibee.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Like everyone says...."jig them, the fish will come"..... When I would take my kids fishing I would call them "fun" lures. You always catch fish with them.....
I have a bunch of sonars and spoons for those other metal days. They can be just as good.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

http://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=4556


My favorite color is Bingo.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Bingo is a great color. When using at night, shine your head lamp light or flashlight on each side of the Vib"E" for 10-15 seconds then watch it glow. That is how they are most effective.



WLAngler said:


> http://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=4556
> 
> 
> My favorite color is Bingo.


----------

